# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  NZ and Australia - Jan/Feb 07

## Australia

Anyone planning a trip to NZ (northern island) and/or western Australia early in the new year - Jan/Feb? Looking to meet new people and to share some adventures along the way.

----------

